# 91 GXE Maxima with sunroof Head liner removal



## terryg911 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi,

I have a 1991 Nissan Max GXE with sunroof. I need to get the headliner off as the slidy part of the hedliner is off of its tracks. In fact I would like to replace the whole thing as my son washed teh car with the sunroof fully down and wetted the headliner and now it has water spots and stains. ANyway, there is no write up in the manual and I was looking for advice before I took of the corner trim pieces and then try to find what else holds it up. THe corners just pop off correct?

Thanks
Terryg


----------

